# Spears Strikes Again



## Brittany Lot (Jun 24, 2004)

I just read that Britney Spears bought her SECOND puppy pet store purchase, this time it was a chihuahua. 
Poor dogs....
All the more teenie boppers to seek out a pet to love from a pet store....she sets such a bad example!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brittany Lot_@Dec 4 2004, 04:25 PM
> *I just read that Britney Spears bought her SECOND puppy pet store purchase, this time it was a chihuahua.
> Poor dogs....
> All the more teenie boppers to seek out a pet to love from a pet store....she sets such a bad example!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20308*


[/QUOTE]

I was so disgusted when I saw the blurb about it in People magazine today. There's a photo of Britney cuddling her new puppy in the Dec. 13 issue, page 10. The magazine says, "Britney Spears bonds with a Chihuahua she bought from a local pet store. The singer showered the pooch--who will join Spears's maltese Lacy--with accoutrements, including a snazzy hooded jacket."


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

She's such a dip.. I had heard on another forum that the dog was only 4 weeks old. If that's true, that is just amazingly sad and she's a moron for getting a dog that young. Well, at least the spotlight is off the Maltese for now!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Consider the source! I still don't think the girl can sing.

I do want to comment that for millions of people in this country it is accepted practice to purchase a puppy from a pet store. It's been done for decades and if the purchaser isn't informed they don't think anything of it one way or the other. Knowledge is power, but only if you are looking for information. I certainly think that its sad, but I can understand how it happens.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 4 2004, 05:58 PM
> *Consider the source!  I still don't think the girl can sing.
> 
> I do want to comment that for millions of people in this country it is accepted practice to purchase a puppy from a pet store.  It's been done for decades and if the purchaser isn't informed they don't think anything of it one way or the other.  Knowledge is power, but only if you are looking for information.  I certainly think that its sad, but I can understand how it happens.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20327*


[/QUOTE]
And Ms. Spears certainly isn't the brightest bulb in the pack, either. Fortunately for me, my teenie-bopper can't stand her.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 4 2004, 05:58 PM
> *Consider the source!  I still don't think the girl can sing.
> 
> I do want to comment that for millions of people in this country it is accepted practice to purchase a puppy from a pet store.  It's been done for decades and if the purchaser isn't informed they don't think anything of it one way or the other.  Knowledge is power, but only if you are looking for information.  I certainly think that its sad, but I can understand how it happens.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20327*


[/QUOTE]

You are right..... I wish some group (ASPCA, SPA, etc.) would develop some sort of strategy to educate the public on this issue. It is amazing to me that no one is doing anything!!! Soooo frustrating!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

hehee, on a brighter note, At least she's rich enough to take care of their medical bills.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

speaking of spears..when i was working at petsmart one of her people came in to buy fish for a fish tank of hers b/c she had a big fish loss (cant take care of fish...hope she can take care of a dog) any ways the manager gave the man a discount. now my question is why do you give rich people discounts. i hear of this all the time. seems really stupid to me. why not charge them more?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 5 2004, 12:14 AM
> *speaking of spears..when i was working at petsmart one of her people came in to buy fish for  a fish tank of hers b/c she had a big fish loss (cant take care of fish...hope she can take care of a dog) any ways the manager gave the man a discount.  now my question is why do you give rich people discounts.  i hear of this all the time.  seems really stupid to me.  why not charge them more?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20370*


[/QUOTE]

NO KIDDING. How backwards is that? They get free stuff all the time. They get a basket full of goodies just for attending award shows. LIKE WHAT!!!!!!!! And what about Jennifer Lopez, a person who I also find has no singing talent? I think it was Vera Wang that designed her dress for her Bennifer wedding and the deal was it's free as long as she gets publicity. But there was no wedding and Jlo wanted to keep the dress for free! How lame is that?


----------



## snoopychan (Nov 9, 2004)

How sad!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Dec 5 2004, 01:14 AM
> *speaking of spears..when i was working at petsmart one of her people came in to buy fish for  a fish tank of hers b/c she had a big fish loss (cant take care of fish...hope she can take care of a dog) <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20370*


[/QUOTE]


I don't do well with fish either














My kids finally gave up asking for more...b/c they all died JUST after their store warranty was up







I think we tried it four times...with assistance from pet store/people who know what to do with the tank and water...


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Dec 5 2004, 07:19 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't do well with fish either














My kids finally gave up asking for more...b/c they all died JUST after their store warranty was up







I think we tried it four times...with assistance from pet store/people who know what to do with the tank and water...
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20387
[/B][/QUOTE]

they are prob harder to take of compared to dogs, but you should have come to see me, i would have saved your fish. but i figured she could hire professionals to take care of her tank, b/c some pet stores will go to your house and do everything for you and you just look at them and lower your blood pressure.  

but seriouslyif n e one has fish questins ask away...i will have to post pics of my scaled children too :lol:


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Even though I don't think anyone should purchase a dog or cat from a pet store I will say this on behalf of Spears....don't shot me...She doesn't know any better. So many people do this. I think the public needs to be educated so they know what goes on at puppymills. Most people think that dogs that are purebred and have papers are superior. We all know that this is not true. I have many friends that think I was nuts for taking the months that it took me to find a breeder when I could have just gone to the pet store on the other side of town that had maltese. I do hope that both of Spears puppies are healthy and well taken care of. I am going to go to her official website and and see if I can post a message to her. Maybe someone like her can help to get the word out about puppymills...just a thought.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Dec 5 2004, 10:35 AM
> *Even though I don't think anyone should purchase a dog or cat from a pet store I will say this on behalf of Spears....don't shot me...She doesn't know any better.  So many people do this.  I think the public needs to be educated so they know what goes on at puppymills.  Most people think that dogs that are purebred and have papers are superior.  We all know that this is not true.  I have many friends that think I was nuts for taking the months that it took me to find a breeder when I could have just gone to the pet store on the other side of town that had maltese.  I do hope that both of Spears puppies are healthy and well taken care of.  I am going to go to her official website and and see if I can post a message to her.  Maybe someone like her can help to get the word out about puppymills...just a thought.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20407*


[/QUOTE]

I like to consider myself a fairly informed person; however, I was ignorant about pet stores, also, until about a year ago. I thought that the only reason not to buy from a pet store was the stress and problems that can happen to a puppy as a result of leaving its mother early, etc. I could see from the puppies in the store that they were not a very good representation of the breed but .....

Our Petland has a sign up saying "We don't buy from puppymills". I didn't even know there was such a thing as a broker, etc. I learned most of what I know about this from MO, this site and searching the Web. I had no idea about the genetic problems that can occur to puppies who are bred without regard to potential medical issues. I didn't realize that responsible breeders are more diligent in producing healthy pups. 

Getting the word out to the public is what needs to happen but how do we do that!!??? As I said before, it seems like the large pet welfare organizations should be doing something in a big way but for some reason, they are not....


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 5 2004, 11:09 AM
> *Getting the word out to the public is what needs to happen but how do we do that!!??? <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20408*


[/QUOTE]

i think just telling ppl around us like friends, classmates, neighbors etc will help in a small way....

since im doing the project of pasadena humane society, i brought into class these printouts that i printed out from the internet about puppy mills....even the teacher didnt know about it ...i have 10 students in my class but only one guy was aware of puppymills and nobody knew anything about pet store pets

i was glad that i could at least inform that there are such things as puppy mills out there to the class...

i was REALLY happy when about 3 students asked me individually what puppy mills were AFTER CLASS so i was happy to tell them what i knew about them and about petstores..

i dont know if that would help in a big way but at least im trying to tell as many ppl as possible in a friendly way the "real truth" about doggies and cats









maybe just telling as many ppl as possible u can could help..or maybe just handing out flyers on ur own or seomthing could do something too if ur really eager to inform the public..


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I think shes isnt even capable to taking care of herself besides a dog! Shes just stupid and ignorent about the whole thing.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

You know it just occurred to me - has anyone even seen her Maltese Lacey recently? I haven't seen a single photo. How do we know that something hasn't happened to the Malt?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 6 2004, 01:23 AM
> *You know it just occurred to me - has anyone even seen her Maltese Lacey recently?  I haven't seen a single photo.  How do we know that something hasn't happened to the Malt?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20496*


[/QUOTE]
awwwwwwwwww... thats a horrible thought!! she better not have done anything to that poor thing!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Dec 6 2004, 01:23 AM
> *You know it just occurred to me - has anyone even seen her Maltese Lacey recently?  I haven't seen a single photo.  How do we know that something hasn't happened to the Malt?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20496*


[/QUOTE]

I bet she got tired of her and dumped her on one of her assistants.. I really hope she didn't dump her at the shelter or anything worse happened. Britney is an idiot.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Mee, you certainly have the right idea about educating those around us about puppymills. Maybe they will in turn educate their circle of friends, etc.

Why not start a chain letter about puppymills, send it to your friends and have them send it to theirs, etc., etc. Well, maybe not a chain letter per se......don't promise that a miracle will happen or anything. Then again, maybe a miracle WILL happen and petstores will suddenly find their business is down and have to shut their doors as far as selling pets!









Is anyone on the forum especially good at writing? Keep it short but include the pertinent facts and add a link to prisonersofgreed.org since it will be in email form they can click on the link and get further educated. 

Then we can all use the same letter and send it out en masse.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Dec 6 2004, 10:07 AM
> *I bet she got tired of her and dumped her on one of her assistants.. I really hope she didn't dump her at the shelter or anything worse happened.  Britney is an idiot.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It seems like I read that she grew up with a lot of dogs...so I bet if she dumps Lacey on anyone it will be her mom. They had something like 6 dogs in the house growing up.

Nicolle


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Drives in crazy everytime a celeberty gets a little dog becuase everyone thinks thats why i got sunny ( in am in the age group i would do something like that) like i went to key west with sunny and everyone was like oh did you get a maltese becuase jessica simpson just got a maltipoo....i didnt even know she got one (dont have cable) so yeah while i should be outraged about the pet store thing i am just annoyed i am gonna get more comments about trying to be like her


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was on MSN this morning and look what i found!! I do NOT see a MALTESE with Britney at all?!? Britney


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Well, I'd sure like to know what became of Lacey. You'd think if one dog gave Spears good press that two would be twice as much. Something is very suspicious here.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 10 2004, 09:47 AM
> *I was on MSN this morning and look what i found!!  I do NOT see a MALTESE with Britney at all?!? Britney
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21846*


[/QUOTE]
Maybe her pet store Maltese got too big to carry around! lol.... or maybe she is trying to copy Paris Hilton by having a Chihuahua.... looks like either way you look at it the Maltese has been relegated to #2.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Dec 10 2004, 12:08 PM
> *Maybe her pet store Maltese got too big to carry around!  lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21896*


[/QUOTE]

I was wondering that too. She got it a back in June. That means it is at least 7 months old. So it is no longer a small 2.5lb puff.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

She would prob try to steal my Kodie then!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 10 2004, 04:09 PM
> *She would prob try to steal my Kodie then!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have been meaning to tell you how cute Kodie looks in his little Santa outfit... hehe it just cracks me up!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Thats a knda scary looking chihuahua lol i dunno maybe its just me....love my fluffy maltese


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> "This is my little baby," she recently cooed to the Insider of her less-than-cuddly canine.[/B]


Well the reporter agrees with me


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Dec 10 2004, 04:05 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



"This is my little baby," she recently cooed to the Insider of her less-than-cuddly canine.

Click to expand...

*Well the reporter agrees with me
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21975
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yeah I saw that part too. I definitly prefer the maltese.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Maybe the Maltese bit her because she was trying to sing. LOL jk...I admit, I sorta don't mind her music LOL.


----------



## CalsMom (Nov 18, 2004)

Good idea to post on BS website, maybe if enough people saw this they would inform her and it may inform others (tweens) not to buy for pet stores.

n.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Dec 10 2004, 04:39 PM
> *I have been meaning to tell you how cute Kodie looks in his little Santa outfit... hehe it just cracks me up!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=21964*


[/QUOTE]
Thanx U!! Its really cute on him and its sooo well made... worth every penny i paid for it!







I had to buy him something to wear in his xmas photos cause he was just neutered in Sept and his one arm was shaved because he was on an IV... soo... I wanted to cover it up..


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 4 2004, 11:13 PM
> *hehee, on a brighter note, At least she's rich enough to take care of their medical bills.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20359*


[/QUOTE]

That's what I was thinking-if I was a puppy mill puppy, I'd want someone rich to buy me! (Of course to be associated with such a yukky (lol) source of funds, is kinda beneath any self respecting puppy...








)

I have my daughter convinced that anyone who dances in public in their underwear and can't stay married for more than 5 minutes is evil...lol!! It's been a long road, but she finally gets it!









Hopefully those puppies are cared for by her "People".


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airmid_@Dec 12 2004, 03:22 AM
> *I have my daughter convinced that anyone who dances in public in their underwear and can't stay married for more than 5 minutes is evil...lol!! It's been a long road, but she finally gets it!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


You go girl!!! Good for you!!!!









She (your daughter) must really respect your opinion to finally agree with you! I honestly cannot stand BS...she lost me when she was taunting being a virgin-yet she was dancing around half naked and singing about it (sex) !!! If you are going to taunt the







image...then act it in all areas...especially when young girls and boys are idolizing you...I don't care if it is part of being an "artist" or not...the younger kids don't "get" that yet! But, of course...Britney is too young and immature to realize all this or even care. Not a fan, sorry.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 10 2004, 06:47 PM
> *Maybe the Maltese bit her because she was trying to sing.  LOL jk...I admit, I sorta don't mind her music LOL.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Lol that is so bad! Hahaha


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is just me, but even if I were famous, if anyone asks me if I were a virgin or whatever, I'd be like "Kiss my @$$!" I wouldn't answer it. It's a private issue! I'd be offended if someone ask me that because I'd feel like you didn't respect me. But Tlunn's right. It's so obvious she wasn't a virgin! And she dated Justin Timberlake, which everyone thinks he's so friggin cute.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Dec 12 2004, 01:19 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, maybe this is my age showing through, but CUTE!?!?!!? Why do people think that? His head of hair looks like a sheep's @$$!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22302
[/B][/QUOTE]
HAHAH, I didn't think he was cute...but he was in a boy band and girls went NUTS over him. 

Sheep's @$$ AHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

Justin Timberlake is a skinny white boy who wants to be black.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

This has been a hot topic of mine on some other lists. I am hoping that Lacy at least gets some real love at home. This poor Bit Bit is tugged around every where and she is much too young. Chichuahuas go through a fear stage too where they get scared of everything. Poor guy.

My guess is that Lacy got too big to be carried around - she was not small at 8 weeks old. Her hair got long and without proper grooming became matting. She is probably tear staining badly and not the pretty white girl she was.

Bit Bit doesn't look small for his age too. I wonder how long before he gets dumped in the backburner and she picks up another to be carried around. So sad.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Didn't she grew up in a home full of dogs? Someone on here said that. If so, she should have known how big the pups were gonna get. Unless she wasnt thinking...*surprised*


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Dec 13 2004, 03:15 PM
> *Didn't she grew up in a home full of dogs?  Someone on here said that.  If so, she should have known how big the pups were gonna get.  Unless she wasnt thinking...*surprised*
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=22772*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah...I said that b/c I read it somewhere, don't remember where??? I was thinking about it though, I grew up with dogs and I was taught by my parents not to buy from a pet store. I knew nothing about puppy mills or how old to bring home pups or anything, just knew that you don't buy from petstores. That being said, I think Lacy was an impulse buy and not thought out.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Maybe if both her puppy mill dogs end up with health proublems it will help make how bad buying from pet stores is more public? just an idea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I came across this about Lacy:

Pop star Britney Spears left her new white puppy named Lacy Loo with her mum Lynne for potty training, while she enjoyed a romantic holiday with her fiance Kevin Federline in Hawaii. 

According to Ratethemusic.com, the 'Toxic' singer purchased the pup only weeks before she flew to the island with Federline, leaving Lynne to deal with the messy pooch. 

However, Lynne complained on Britney's official website, "They had a fun, lazy and wonderful time in the sun. And yes, I was left holding the new, not-potty-trained puppy." 

And yes, I was left holding the new, not-potty-trained puppy." 

Sounds like Mom may have Lacy now that Britney has moved on to Bit Bit.

That girl can't commit to anyone or anything, huh?


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Okay, I defended Britney last time, but she has ticked me off so much lately I am so MAD! Okay you get one tiny puppy, and now you another tiny puppy, does she not know how hard it is to just take care of one? She is already SUPER busy, SUPER crazy, and SUPER irresponsible! I mean marrying a guy who can't even buy you an engagement ring? Im not saying Im a gold digger, but even if you marry someone who makes less then you, it would show that he cared if he did take the time and effort to save up a lil chump change to get you a decent rock! And then PAID for her own wedding AND honeymoon and gives that trashy Justin wannabee an allowance? Now she is pracing around with a chihuhaha that looks like its on crack?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrr I mean, people hate Paris or whatever, but at least she gives her undivided attention to Tinkerbell!

Oh and PS, Britney's music is O.K. but her singing... EW EW EW EW EW!

Oh and she DID recieve TONS of letters about the effects of buying a pup from a pet store with lacy, she just chose to ignore them.


----------



## Nicolle916 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ok...I promise I do have a life but since I have been home with post-spay Bella I thought I would see if I could find Britney's missing Malt. I found this pic that is titled "Going home for the holidays" and was in November so I'm guessing it was the thanksgiving holiday.
Lacy has gotten bigger. Such a cute puppy -- but aren't all malts?









Also, I found this quote about where Lacy was when BitBit was at the event with Britney -- "The next night at the awards show at the MGM Grand, Spears walked the red carpet with her new Chihuahua, Bitbit. Spies said, "The dog was like a purse to her. She kept handing it off." Spears' other dog, a Maltese named Lacy, is in doggy training camp and couldn't make the event. "


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just read on MSN...
"In related news, Duff has acquired the must-have accessory this season. No, not a Balenciaga bag in every color -- a 9-week-old hairless Chihuahua similar to Britney's Bit-Bit and Paris' once lost Tinkerbell."

OMG.. they state a dog as an accessory!!! Its a living animal! This is going too far...


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you read the thread about the "lifestyle" stores opening in the Boston area? Selling puppies and accessories?

http://www.petsnfamily.com/pet_home_n17.html


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie_@Dec 22 2004, 08:43 AM
> *I just read on MSN...
> "In related news, Duff has acquired the must-have accessory this season. No, not a Balenciaga bag in every color -- a 9-week-old hairless Chihuahua similar to Britney's Bit-Bit and Paris' once lost Tinkerbell."
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Geez.. these freakin' celebrities.











> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 22 2004, 09:17 AM
> *Did you read the thread about the "lifestyle" stores opening in the Boston area? Selling puppies and accessories?
> 
> http://www.petsnfamily.com/pet_home_n17.html
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=24874*


[/QUOTE]
That is just plain irresponsible. Can you imagine the influx of unwanted dogs that are going to hit the shelters wherever those stores are located. What a tragedy. -_-


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok...I just read that article and I don't know if I want to throw up or cry....this makes me SICK. Beyond sick, even....I really wish we could get a national news program or a talk show like Oprah or SOMEONE to run a program on how horrible these places are...but I guess the retailers have too much power and that will never happen. It's so sad.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

does it hurt to try? maybe opra would do it...shes an animal lover. i'm not a good initiator, but i'm sure one of you can get this started!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Not only will they be funded by government loans, but they are being promoted by the AKC!

Purebred Hotbed
>A group of IKEA and Gap veterans are trying their hand with puppies. Woof& Co. has opened two stores in Boston malls, with plans to add six stores in 2004 and roll national in 2005. The chain sells purebred puppies and upscale accessories, a distinct niche in the $30 billion-plus U.S. pet industry. 
>
>It competes with private breeders, not big-box chains like PetsMart or Petco. 
>"We're not interested in going head-to-head selling dog food," says Linda
>Povey, partner at consultancy Kanter International, which created Woof&Co.
> 
>
>"Their strategy is high volume, low prices. We're a lifestyle store."
>
>The Edison, NJ-based start-up gets its puppies from Hunte Corp., a Goodman,MO,-based broker for U.S. breeders. Prices range from $750 to $1,800, comparable to private breeders, with a 50%-plus profit margin. Each pup has a three-year warranty against congenital and hereditary defects. Puppies travel by air-conditioned truck to stores, where they get 75% of retail
>space (for 80% of sales); high-end accessories get 15%; basics get 10%.
>
>Former IKEA U.S. president Steen Kanter took a request from Meridian Venture Partners to save nine Family Pet Centers from Chapter 11 in 2002. IKEA and Gap veteran Don Jones became Woof &Co. CEO in October; Baby Gap alum Karen Oden took on operations in November.
>
>Woof &Co. is building a database on owners and their puppies. For now, marketing is in-store only, with grand opening info mailed to pet owners within five miles. Marketing will ramp up when markets get a critical mass of stores.
Christine Weisse
>American Kennel Club
>Companion Events
>P - 919-816-3557
>F - 919-816-4204


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Dec 22 2004, 10:32 AM
> *Not only will they be funded by government loans, but they are being promoted by the AKC!
> 
> Purebred Hotbed
> ...


[/QUOTE]


OMG...









~Elegant


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I heard this coming in to work today so I checked it out on line and sure enough, Britney has ANOTHER new dog!

On a different note, I have a new dog named Lucky and I just bought her a new dresser for her room. Yes, she has a room, which she shares with Bit Bit. For Christmas, they got a baby chandelier to go in it. It’s the cutest thing in the world!

I have to go now because my other dog, Lacy, has been sick for a little while and I need to go give her medicine.

Happy New Year!
Love,
Brit

Lacy the Maltese is apparently sick and has been so for awhile. I wonder if it's because she's a pet shop/puppy mill dog? I wonder if she got Lucky from a pet shop, too?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Question:

If no one buys from the pet store what happens to the puppies there?

We often go in the pet store were we live just to look at the puppies. We have never bought from there hearing all the sad stories and medical bills your left with. I was just thinking. Is there not one pet store out there that can get there dogs from a reputable breeder and ensure the dogs are taken care of while they are waiting for new homes. 

Like walking , training maybe on there lunch break. Can't the pet store sign a contract regarding the puppies like we do?

Is that not possible? Or is it against the reputable breeder to sell to a pet store at all. 

Like how does this all come about. 

Do the puppies end up at the humain society if not sold?

I was on a website that sold puppies and the breeder did her home work screening the people and sold one of her show dogs with a contract to a person and then found out 6 month only 6 month that the Maltese was being abused. Now she does not sell her show dogs anymore. It was just horrible what they did to the dog... horrible..

I’ mean we signed a contract when getting chelsey and Chester. We keep in contact with our breeders. But really if the you do not contact the breeder how many of them follow up on the puppies they sold as pets.

If they really, cared wouldn't they do follow ups to ensure the puppies was in a safe enjoinment.

Just a thought


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Reputable breeders care about what happens to their puppies so they don't sell to brokers who supply pet stores. Reputable breeders want to screen the homes their precious puppies go to, not let some store clerk turn one of their babies over to anyone who has the money.

Worrying about what happens to the ones who aren't sold doesn't help anything. Who knows? Even if they are euthanized (although I suspect most eventually sell) so many are euthanized or die after they are purchased due to health problems, there really isn't much difference. Besides, think of all those who have died and suffered to put that one puppy in its cage at Petland?

Joe, if you want to move this to the puppy mill section, go ahead. I know there are some who don't want to hear about this subject.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Sorry Joe please move this if it is in the wrong section.

I did not mean to upset one I just don't understand it all.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

This is a little random but i think related to this topic... there was this thing on the view today about how 'small dogs' are out of fashion (time to start looking for ones for adoption i guess) and you know that at least part of the reason brit was getting those little dogs was becuase it was the trendy thing to do so i wonder if this is gonna effect her new dogs i cant imagine her wanting to be seen with them anymore expecially considering she was like the #1 most out star for this year lol


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Jan 5 2005, 09:52 PM
> *This is a little random but i think related to this topic... there was this thing on the view today about how 'small dogs' are out of fashion (time to start looking for ones for adoption i guess) and you know that at least part of the reason brit was getting those little dogs was becuase it was the trendy thing to do so i wonder if this is gonna effect her new dogs i cant imagine her wanting to be seen with them anymore expecially considering she was like the #1 most out star for this year lol
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=27937*


[/QUOTE]
It's so sad that dogs can be in "fashion." I was out with Tuffy the other day and this lady came up to us and told me that she had a Maltese. I was like "Aren't they the best dogs in the world?" And she just shot back, "Mine isn't" I just looked at her stunned and then she listed off all of it's offenses which were just such tiny insignificant things and if she had even bothered to do even the slightest bit of training with it, those wouldn't be a problem. One of her issues with her dog was that she wouldn't just sit on her lap all day!







So I just told her that they train well and she should keep trying with her dog because they are great companions. She looked at me like I was an idiot and then said she'd had enough of trying to mess with that dog and then walked away. I wish I'd followed her and told her I'd take her dog off her hands.. but she probably would have scoffed at me. What a horrible person.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Jan 6 2005, 01:25 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's so sad that dogs can be in "fashion." I was out with Tuffy the other day and this lady came up to us and told me that she had a Maltese. I was like "Aren't they the best dogs in the world?" And she just shot back, "Mine isn't" I just looked at her stunned and then she listed off all of it's offenses which were just such tiny insignificant things and if she had even bothered to do even the slightest bit of training with it, those wouldn't be a problem. One of her issues with her dog was that she wouldn't just sit on her lap all day!







So I just told her that they train well and she should keep trying with her dog because they are great companions. She looked at me like I was an idiot and then said she'd had enough of trying to mess with that dog and then walked away. I wish I'd followed her and told her I'd take her dog off her hands.. but she probably would have scoffed at me. What a horrible person.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28025
[/B][/QUOTE]

That's so sad . I feel for the poor puppy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I really think that Maltese are victims of their own beauty. So many people get one just because they have this image of themselves carrying this perfect silky-coated white dog as an accessory. Mosts dogs don't want to be carried 24/7, especially when they're young. And they do develop behavior issues in the hands of inexperienced people. They bark, even growl, can be terrified of strangers and strange places if not socialized properly, not housebroken (I read recently that Maltese were #5 on the list of the worst dogs to housebreak!). Afterall, they ARE dogs and people forget that.

My neighbor recently got their 2nd Maltese. She got rid of the 1st one at age 2 because he marked. Well, she hadn't gotten him neutered until he was nearly 8 months old and it didn't stop the habit. She was also unhappy that he didn't have the "straight silky coat" she hoped for. She complained that she had to keep his coat cut too short because he matted so badly. I asked her if she brushed him daily and she looked at me like I was crazy.

So guess what she did? Went out and got ANOTHER male puppy! If at first you don't succeed, I guess, try again.......


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jan 6 2005, 02:50 PM
> *I really think that Maltese are victims of their own beauty. So many people get one just because they have this image of themselves carrying this perfect silky-coated white dog as an accessory. Mosts dogs don't want to be carried 24/7, especially when they're young. And they do develop behavior issues in the hands of inexperienced people. They bark, even growl, can be terrified of strangers and strange places if not socialized properly, not housebroken (I read recently that Maltese were #5 on the list of the worst dogs to housebreak!). Afterall, they ARE dogs and people forget that.
> 
> My neighbor recently got their 2nd Maltese. She got rid of the 1st one at age 2 because he marked. Well, she hadn't gotten him neutered until he was nearly 8 months old and it didn't stop the habit. She was also unhappy that he didn't have the "straight silky coat" she hoped for. She complained that she had to keep his coat cut too short because he matted so badly. I asked her if she brushed him daily and she looked at me like I was crazy.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That's horrible, you know she's probably going to get rid of this one too. How can people get rid of their dogs after 2 years. I've had Bella not even for a year and I could NEVER even imagine giving her up...that's crazy to me.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Jan 6 2005, 01:55 PM
> *That's horrible, you know she's probably going to get rid of this one too.  How can people get rid of their dogs after 2 years.  I've had Bella not even for a year and I could NEVER even imagine giving her up...that's crazy to me.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=28050*


[/QUOTE]


That *EXACTLY* what I was thinking!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

There was an article yesterday... I forget where.. maybe msn.com... and it said that brittney is such a slob with her 2 dogs... they do not clean up after the dogs... and they are pooing everywhere in the house! I heard even the closet! GROSSS! How could you just leave a dogs poo laying there!!! It smells!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

There was this lady on Opra, She had two dogs, Poop every inch of her home.. and she had Two birds... SHe never took the dogs outside they just pooed were ever they wanted... and the birds were flying all over pooping. I'm surpized she did not eng up in the hospital with all that poop . It was so nasty... yuk.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

That is so gross!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

here you go everyone... i wanted to gross everyone out...sooo here is the article.. scroll down to the bittney section! gross


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Seems Ms. Spears is, once again, the model for the generation of "got to have it right now". Yes, I'm a grandma and come from the generation of "if it's worth having, it's worth waiting for", and that meant everything from sex to a new plaid wool skirt!! I feel so bad for parents raising young impressionable young ladies and men these days. Of course, a lot of the problems with the teens now days are the LACK of parental training, and time. The parents are so wrapped up in their "careers" or their own things they leave the T.V's, Video games and the schools raise their kids. Kinda like having a pup that poos everywhere, lack of training and time. From a "baby boomer", if you want it, wait for the right moment, if you get it, take care of it. That goes for the 2 and 4 legged varieties!! Sorry, had to have my say......


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

That is SO gross! She is so gross. Gross gross gross!

yet again...she is the kind of person who walks into gas station bathrooms with NO SHOES ON!!!!!


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 25 2005, 02:09 PM
> *That is SO gross! She is so gross. Gross gross gross!
> 
> yet again...she is the kind of person who walks into gas station bathrooms with NO SHOES ON!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31370*


[/QUOTE]
What?! eeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!
Quincymom


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow.. that's just nasty. I really hope she doesn't get pregnant and have a baby because can you just imagine?! My already low opinion of her has just gotten even lower.. she is so trashy!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jan 25 2005, 01:09 PM
> *That is SO gross! She is so gross. Gross gross gross!
> 
> yet again...she is the kind of person who walks into gas station bathrooms with NO SHOES ON!!!!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31370*


[/QUOTE]


 That is gross?!!!







Well, I guess I will have to stop doing that then







....























I am JUST kidding!!!! I couldn't resist though......ya know...me and my rural Tennessee living here....we see that kind of thing all the time...I don't even give it a second thought...although I don't do it myself, nor let my kids...


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Jan 25 2005, 05:02 PM
> *Wow.. that's just nasty.  I really hope she doesn't get pregnant and have a baby because can you just imagine?!  My already low opinion of her has just gotten even lower.. she is so trashy!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=31414*


[/QUOTE]

i watched the Maury show and theres this psychic and she said that Spears was gonna get pregnant (but break up with her hubby)

she predicted that Brad pitt and jennifer anniston were gonna break up and they did
she made these other predictions too .. i think her name is SOMETHING Brown..i forget her first name tho, i think it starts with S.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Sylvia Brown...she's usually on another talk show. Cant think of that bald guy's name.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

yeah... I dont think Brittney will stay married forever. I think she will get pregant and then break up with her husband. Maybe even marry may other times ...and maybe multiple children from different marrages.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I just like how she is like "what? I'm just a girl who wants to stay out of the spotlight" "why won't people leave me alone"

you wanted to be a star....it comes with the territory...get over it.


----------

